# TTOC London TTunnelling - date changed, now 29/12



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

London cruise and tunnel run planned, now for 29th December. These things are usually popular and a lot of people have been after another tunnel run for months, so here it is. I hope a lot of people can make it a good turnout, time to put your money where your mouth is etc etc!

Date has moved as last night's recce suggested Friday's are not good; also some tunnel closures on weekends for routine maintenance.

The route and meet point will be kept off the main forum until the night as we have done in past simply to reduce the chance of being joined by other clubs/forums/opportunists - Tunnel Runs have run into trouble in the past because of this so a necessary precaution. Everyone will be provided with route info and some mapping.

The run will start somewhere in the west (think Wembley for planning purposes) at around 8-9 PM, last about 4 hours including stopped time (barring mass carnage and loss of people along the way) and finish in central London via 15 or so tunnels. Subject to change after I've recce'd the route, but this is the plan I'm working on.

Please sign up below, car decoration (lights/sparkly stuff etc) optional but encouraged! I'll bring the mice pies [smiley=santa.gif]

1. Badyaker & ms Badyaker (?)
2. DenTTed
3. tt-beast
4. RockManPop
5. WestcoTT
6. Golfedd
7. Londonblade
8. Sttranger (tbc)

Note the change of date - unless anyone posts otherwise I'll assume those who have signed up already are still on


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I should be able to attend, I'll check me schedules at work, but count me in.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one John, I'll put you down

Still need to recce the route but I reckon we'll be OK - some mentioned a possibility of heavy traffic due to the London exodus but I reckon that by the time we get into the city at 9-9.30 ish it'll be over.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

This sounds like great fun have fun.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Does that mean you'll be joining us?


----------



## tt-beast (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm defiantly going to come... haven't been to a tunnel run in my new TT yet 

Last one I went to was with nwdubs in my old A3 1.8T Quattro and suddenly the japs showed up lol.

Black TT Coupe 225.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

tt-beast said:


> I'm defiantly going to come... haven't been to a tunnel run in my new TT yet
> 
> Last one I went to was with nwdubs in my old A3 1.8T Quattro and suddenly the japs showed up lol.
> 
> Black TT Coupe 225.


That's why the meet point will be sent out by PM nearer the time, and the route will be kept off the forum until after the event :wink:

Don't need a load of Civics and Saxos screaming their heads off through Ripspeed fartcan exhausts if we can help it


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I would have been up for this but it is on my Dad's birthday :-( and also I don't like the idea of mice pies :lol: :lol:



badyaker said:


> I'll bring the mice pies [smiley=santa.gif]


Good luck with the event buddy, it is something I would really like to have got involved in.

Charlie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Mate, mice pies are the greatest! You telling me you never tried them?

As for your old man, stick him in the beast and book a hotel!


----------



## RockManPop (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like good fun to me. I'll do my best to make it. Very rarely turn down a mince pie!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Phew the date changed, mrs was working the 23rd so this is even better for me


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Add another car Phil


----------



## Golfedd (Dec 11, 2011)

Only just spotted this!... I need to check work tomorrow! but I'm a maybe for now!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

All added and up to date


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi 
I was expecting that we may not get back in time from being away for a few days, but there is a chance we may get back, so will keep watching for the arrangements to be finalised, just in case..... 
Can I ask: is the evening 'child friendly'? My boys have been wanting to come on some 'TT thing' since we got the car late summer time, and if I can make it, the family gang will want to be with me, even though its late! 
Let me know please, and if all suitable and OK with you, maybe I can make it if we are back in time. 
Otherwise, its an event in the New Year for us.... 
Thanks


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi, no reason why not... it's just a drive and a chat!

I'll send out the meet point tomorrow

There will also be a chance to meet the cruise close to Smithfield Market , for anyone coming from out east so I'll include that as well. Just let me know your preference.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I maybe interested in this one, depends on the wife, ill keep an eye on the post and update tomorrow afternoon if I can make it


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Top one... getting to be am almost respectable turnout!


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Greetings 
Just got back and seen your PM to me, but I dont seem to be authorised to reply...... 
Any chance you can send me another PM with the route detail or your email address, then I can email you my details directly? 
Providing the kids are still up for it later, we will be there, even if for just the first part of the route to the second meet point. 
Hope you get this message in time, or will just get the detail at the first meet point when we get there, so no worries if not!
Cheers


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Have a great time. 
Maybe I will be able to make the next run out.
Steve


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers Steve, I appreciate that. I have Ace pencilled in for a couple of hours on 18th Feb so that'll be the next London thing, depending how tonight goes may be dinner at Ace then a repeat performance...


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

How was the run?

When will the next one be?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yeah it all went smoothly, and cheers to the guys that made the trip out... weather wasn't great but hey always that way at this time of year

Tunnels were all open and the route worked well I think, noone got lost...

Not sure about the next one, but keep an eye on the events section.


----------

